# Do you pray in restaurants?



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2004)

I was having lunch yesterday and two very elderly woman sat down with their food, joined hands and gave thanks.  I don't know why that vision touched me the way it did, but it did.  
It got me to thinking, assuming you give thanks before you eat, do you pray in restaurants?  If you do, is it visible?   Does the "do not make a show of it" scripture apply or just to fasting?  
I give thanks in restaurants but it is undoubtedly imperceptible to my fellow diners.  At home, my wife and I pray out loud and my two year old does his best to keep up. He generally gets the "Amen" down.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Absolutely,*

but I am not loud about it. I would feel like I was denying Christ if I didn't.

I might add if I were with someone and I thought it might make them feel uncomfotable, I would still do it, but silently and probably not as lenghy.

Al


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 15, 2004)

Like Al, I pray openly, but only loud enough to be heard by those near me.   No reason to make a scene about it.   

I forget where it is, but didn't Paul pray openly and out loud when he was giving thanks on that ship???     


\O/     

Bandy


----------



## garndawg (Sep 15, 2004)

*Every time*

My wife and I join hands and bless the food and each other at every meal.  We do lean into each other, so as not to have to raise our voices to hear each other.

If I'm eating by myself, it's bow the head and pray silently.  I'm not shouting or anything, but I would think it was obvious.



> *BANDERSNATCH*:  I forget where it is, but didn't Paul pray openly and out loud when he was giving thanks on that ship???



I believe this was on the way to Rome as a prisoner.  Same trip he got shipwrecked on Malta.  Last couple of chapters in Acts...


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

*Like Al & Bandy...*

I try not to make a show of it (Early in my Christian life I thought the louder you prayed and the more religious words you used was somehow a testimony as to how deep a Christian you were - Now I realize that's really a mark of immaturity rather than maturity...)  I remember when my kids were real little I'd pray so loud and so long that they'd say, "Why don't you go ahead and have an altar call while you're at it?"  -- I think some of our "Christian" behavior is often done as being more about US than it is about HIM, and I see Christians too often become more stumbling-blocks for non-believers than bridges for them encounter the real and Risen Christ.  But I do give thanks for my food while remaining sensitive to the location...


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 15, 2004)

*Look Around*

If you jook around you you will see who has been eating off the silverware before you -- THEY WASH IT YOU SAY? -- maybe so -- maybe not too -- so you BETTER PRAY!!  you are putting those deseased peples spit in your mouth!!


----------



## Bones (Sep 15, 2004)

I always pray before each meal even at restaurants.  I pray out loud but only so those at my table can hear.

Bones


----------



## leadoff (Sep 15, 2004)

If you ever worked in the service industry as a dishwasher, waiter, or cook, you would ask God to bless the food, too!  I have washed dishes and waited tables, and I have seen what goes on in the back of most restaurants.

I usually say a short blessing (I'm Baptist!) in my head.  Not very obvious. 

When I go out to eat with the family, my niece and nephew usually put on a production with the blessing.  They will be five soon.  Very obvious.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2004)

Only if requested by family etc.  I do not pray before every meal whether at home or in public, however have no qualms about doing so.

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2004)

*Touchy subject?*

Wow.  Someone gave me 'negative reputation' on this thread!?!?      
Oh well, thanks for the feedback so far.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 15, 2004)

I do pray before I eat. The party with me dictates how obvious it is. If I am with some one who is not outwardly religous I just keep it all to myself. If I'm with a person I know would want to join me, I ask them to join me.

When I pray I'm talking to God. Not putting on a Broadway Show.

That said, I do believe it is good for fence sitters to see us practicing what we preach.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Phil, I gave a positive rep to balance that neg   And I always say grace...


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Pray openly*

Yes, our family prays thanking God for all he provides before every meal even in restraurants. We usually join hands if possible. I don't mind if others see us or not. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes and I love it when I see others do it!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 15, 2004)

What Al and Bandy said.  
Teach


----------



## broadhead (Sep 15, 2004)

> I think some of our "Christian" behavior is often done as being more about US than it is about HIM, and I see Christians too often become more stumbling-blocks for non-believers than bridges for them encounter the real and Risen Christ.



Huntin Tom, 
You never cease to amaze me with your words of wisdom. 
Thank you,
Broadhead


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 15, 2004)

*Here We Go...*



			
				HuntinTom said:
			
		

> -- I think some of our "Christian" behavior is often done as being more about US than it is about HIM, and I see Christians too often become more stumbling-blocks for non-believers than bridges for them encounter the real and Risen Christ.



I couldn't agree more with HuntinTom!  As a general rule, I don't say grace at home, much less in public.  When asked by guests (or AS a guest) to give thanks, I do...whether private or public.  When asked, I PRAY...I don't have a "canned blessing" that I mumble in a few seconds just to "put a check in the box."  The Bible says "Pray without ceasing" and "In ALL THINGS give thanks".  Why does this ritual seem to be reserved for meals?  Too often, I think, it's a "feel good" gesture.  Christians feel good when they do what is expected of them.  By uttering the words that they have uttered thousands of times before meals, they FEEL as if they have actually given thanks.

I think we should give God the Glory IN ALL his awesome works!  Pray without ceasing.  Tell God thank you every time you see a butterfly or a flower.  Tell him thank you every time you see your children or grandchildren.  Tell him thank you every time you Get a paycheck...not just when you spend it on a meal.  Tell HIM thank you...not those mortals listening.

I just don't see it necessary to single out mealtime as a time to give thanks...

Sorry if I kinda "went off" there, but at least you know how I feel.

I thank God for Woody's Forum and good Christian people who actually care enough to start polls like this one...


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 15, 2004)

We do and its not for show. I do it at home, why not in public. I am discreet as far as loudness, etc, but I certainly am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ for it is POWER.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife and sons always get a big laugh when I thank God for the deer we are about to eat that walked in front of my gun. I am truly thankful to get to hunt and eat what I kill though.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 15, 2004)

What Al said. Sometimes it's obvious and sometimes it's discreet.

I'm a travelling salesman. I get to take ALL kinds of folks out to eat


----------



## frankwright (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife and I were eating in a resturant a few weeks ago. A young couple came in and I looked because the young girl was breathtakingly beautiful.

They sat down across from us and when their food came, he took off his ball cap and they put their heads together and prayed quietly.

It really took me by surprise and kind of renewed my faith in todays young kids who get an undeserved bad rap most of the time.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2004)

I defer to Romans 1:16 which starts out "For I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Christ".

I don't make a huge show of it when in public.  I have been asked to pray at large gatherings at work before a group meal which I was honored at the chance to glorify God before others.  When at a resturant, I pray for the family, loud enough for my family to hear but not everyone in the resturant.  I don't particularly care what anyone thinks or says about it.  I serve God and seek to please Him, not man.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 16, 2004)

*giving thank's for food*

alway's any where any time  , at home , work or in wood's  alway's give thank's for the food you are about to eat//////////    w/t


----------



## wildlands (Sep 16, 2004)

If I am with my wife and we are out to eat, we always join hands and I pray out loud. Mind you it is to were we can hear and maybe those that are very close but always out loud. If I am alone it sometimes out loud but most of the time it is to my self.


----------



## stumpshooter (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeap, I always give thanks to GOD before I chow down.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 18, 2004)

GeauxLSU ;    How do you know that . I don't see anything to indicate it. Does it just show on your computer?


----------



## Hardy (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes we do.....we ain't ashamed


----------



## gtaff (Sep 18, 2004)

When I was a kid we said a prayer every meal.  Even in public we joined hands and my dad blessed the food. Not a big deal just joined hands and dad prayed.  I do sometimes now that i am grown but do not make a big deal of it.


----------



## Arrowslinger (Sep 18, 2004)

At home we always do sometimes we even have a long loud song/prayer we do mostly for the kids benefit which they enjoy. Sometimes though when I notice people in restaurants praying silently as a family I wish we would start but that really isn't our custom.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Yes.....*

I do....

But, it's indescretely.......

I mean, if someone saw me.....They would know what I was doin'......


----------

